# Relocation and Living in Sydney



## StephaneT (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello everyone -

I am currently in negotiations in the next few days to close a deal and move to Sydney but I have some additional questions/concerns:

- Salary
- Living in Sydney CBD (biggest expense)

I really hope that you could help me to shed some lights on this.

*My current situation:*
I am living in the UK/London with my wife (no kids yet) and we are "young" (30-32yrs old). 
My wife is currently working part time so it seems quite easy for her and she is happy to follow me in this new adventure.
I am currently working in the the City and full time (finance industry). I have been contacted few weeks ago and I have been proposed to live and work in Sydney. 
The proposed salary is $150k. It seems they are also trying to fill the position quite quickly as they have an urgent need. It seems that I would need to find my own accommodation. 
1- Is $150K, okay for living in Sydney (CBD or around it)?
2 - Is it easy to find a furnished accommodation? (if yes, can we do this from abroad, even if not advised but maybe some agencies specialized in such situation?)

The company will pay for our Visas so my wife will be able to work at some point in Sydney.

Based on my researches, I would think it should be fine to live with $150K taking into account: utility bills (phone, water, electricity) and food. If I am central, I assume that i dont really need an Opal/transportation card, am I correct?

Let me know if you think that I should take in account any additional points in order to support us for taking this big decision and open a chapter of our lives.

Thanks, S


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

StephaneT said:


> 1- Is $150K, okay for living in Sydney (CBD or around it)?
> 2 - Is it easy to find a furnished accommodation? (if yes, can we do this from abroad, even if not advised but maybe some agencies specialized in such situation?)
> 
> If I am central, I assume that i dont really need an Opal/transportation card, am I correct?


$150K is fine for 2 people. You'll get roughly $2k/wk after tax (presuming you'll be taxed as a resident but not including medicare levy etc).

Rentals in the CBD start from around $500+, it all depends on which location you want and how big of a place you need (studio, 1 bed, 2 bed etc).

You'll then have bills on top of that so you may not be able to save much but you'll live pretty well.

You'll find shopping here is slightly more expensive than back home (food, groceries etc).

Sydney CBD is much like London, you will still probably need an Opal card to get around.

If you want to go out and about, on weekends etc there are many car rental places so I wouldn't recommend a car if you're planning on living in the CBD as most places won't come with parking.

Furnished apartments are fairly common but even if you find a place you like which is semi-furnished, we have IKEA here so it's not a huge expense (usually white goods come with rentals anyway).

I would advise not to sign any leases etc from the UK, what you'll find a lot here is that photos don't exactly reflect reality, so it's always best to view the property first. You could even come here and stayed in a serviced apartment for a week or two, you'll be able to find something in that time.

Best of luck


----------



## StephaneT (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi Ramah 

Thanks for the feedback. 
Thats my estimates based on things that I have found on internet:

Wage Net 7992.53
Apt	3250 (750 per week)
Sport	90
Transport	151
Phone plans	30
Food	300
Electricite + water	200

Remaining	3971.53

Is that accurate?

Thanks, Stephane


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

StephaneT said:


> Hi Ramah
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> Thats my estimates based on things that I have found on internet:
> ...


Hi Stephane,

I think your food costs will be somewhat higher, a weekly shop for my partner and I is roughly $200.

Also phone plans are higher here than the UK, $30/month won't get you much.

Then you'll have to factor in going out, eating out, shopping, cinema etc.

Like I said, you'll both live comfortably with that wage.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

StephaneT said:


> Thats my estimates based on things that I have found on internet:
> 
> Wage Net 7992.53
> Apt	3250 (750 per week)
> ...


Food and Phone are a bit low in those figures.

I spend about $650 pm on food and general supermarket shopping, and with only a little eating out.. That's for two people, being cautious.

My phone is about $70 per month, for home phone/Internet and very small mobile usage (Mobile: ALDI/Telstra $15 per year, no inclusions).

Some people can spend $100 pm on mobile and data plans, plus another $70'ish pm for a home phone/Internet plan.

So the phone side can vary a lot.

I spend $160 pm on Electric & Gas combined, but use very little air-con, some people can spend $300-$400pm. It depends a lot on the air-con usage.

Water should be pretty cheap if renting, as you only pay for the actual water, and not the fixed access charges. It might only be about 25% of the total bill. How Much Does a Tenant Pay For Water in Sydney, NSW

Bottom line though, with that income, you should be OK 

With your rent, I would be looking at something starting at:
$3,250	Rent
$1,400	Basic Living costs (But $2,000 may be more comfortable)
$3,340	Remaining


----------

